# When did you stop using the froggy/newborn leg position?



## cookie_ (Nov 2, 2009)

My little one is 8.5 weeks old, but has really long legs. I use both a Moby and a mei tai, with him in the newborn position (legs curled up under him, fetal position style), but in the last week he's started to object a little. He tries to keep his legs straight when I'm placing him in the carrier, and when I take him out, I notice that his shins and feet look pinched and white in some spots. He hates any kind of cradle hold, so I can't switch him to that. He just doesn't seem quite big enough to stick his legs out the side of the carrier like I see done in the Moby "hug hold" position instructions, nor does he have head control yet.

Has anyone else gone though this? Am I just being a total newbie to babywearing here and there's an obvious answer? I hate the thought of cutting off his leg circulation and giving him pins and needles, but I also hate the thought of not being able to wear him! It's the only way I can get anything done at all during the day, y'know?!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I stop froggie-ing when they are confortable with it. Sounds like you're ready.

With DD I didn't ever froggie her in the strethcy wrap.

With DS (now 3 mths) I don't froggie for wrap back carries, but I do for front mei tai carries.

Both my kids have hated any sort of cradle hold.


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

I found that my guy liked legs out much better in the Moby wrap, and I did it from younger than yours is, I think. The fabric will conform to them, they don't need to spread the legs wide.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

It's technically fine to do legs out from birth. At 8.5 weeks your little one is definitely old enough. Use the Moby wrap hug hold instructions, just have the width of the fabric go from one knee to the other (with both pieces of the "x", so one on top of the other). Try to have him seated in a spread squat position, so that his knees are pulled up to be about level with his belly button and his legs are spread apart comfortably. So legs apart, knees up, bum down. As a previous poster said, the fabric is flexible with a wrap so you can tailor how wide it goes to meet your baby's size. Wraps are actually my favorite carrier for doing a legs out carry with a small baby as the fabric can cross between their legs and make a very stable seat for them. You can do legs out with a small baby in a ring sling as well, but it's a little trickier to get a good seat sometimes.
Hope that helps!


----------

